# Glock 34 Taran Tactical Innovations Combat Master Video Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have one of these guns - it is awesome...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine (mine is Gen 5):


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Isn't that one of the guns that Reeves used on one of the John Wick movies?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Isn't that one of the guns that Reeves used on one of the John Wick movies?


Yep. Mine is the John Wick 2 Combat Master. It was in the 2nd one.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Isn't that one of the guns that Reeves used on one of the John Wick movies?


Yes, it looks like the one that Honest Outlaw reviewed in his "5 Favorite John Wick Guns" video (with appropriate scenes for the movie).


----------

